# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2016



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 08:04)

*







*


*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 08:10)

Boas,

Hoje temos lestada, vai aquecer bem, aliás já algum calor, sigo com 18ºC/19ºC em Cascais.
A mínima foi de 13,8ºC.
Seiça promete ter uma amplitude valente, já que a mínima foi de *6,4ºC*


----------



## Toby (1 Jun 2016 às 11:14)

Bom dia 

26.3° 40% Hum


----------



## rozzo (1 Jun 2016 às 13:02)

Onde está o tesouro?


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2016 às 13:18)

*30ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2016 às 14:03)

Boas

Mínima de 16,5ºC

Agora sigo com céu limpo, vento quase nulo e tempo muito quente, estão *30,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2016 às 14:43)

*32ºC*


----------



## Candy (1 Jun 2016 às 15:37)

Peniche, tempo quente a rondar os 25ºC com bastante nevoeiro, principalmente na costa norte e na entrada da península.
Vento fraco no centro da cidade. As árvores pouco mexem.


----------



## Candy (1 Jun 2016 às 15:44)

Chegada a Peniche hoje cerca das 14h50
Primeira foto, zona do Alto do Veríssimo, a uns 6 km de Peniche, quem vem da Lourinhã para Peniche.
O banco de nevoeiro ao fundo. Chegando a Peniche estava tudo tapado como se pode ver. Não pude fazer mais fotos pois estava a conduzir. No centro de Peniche está o tempo limpo. O nevoeiro está mais concentrado à entrada da Península e junto ao mar.
Na Lourinhã não vi, mas a temperatura devia estar bem perto dos 30ºC, ou terá mesmo atingido. Estava muito calor por volta das 14h00.
























Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 16:17)

Nevoeiro a norte do Cabo da Roca, bem, a webcam da Ericeira, ve-se o nevoeiro a passar.
https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ericeira/


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2016 às 17:26)

Boas

Dia tórrido e de confusão nas praias, impossível chegar as praias da Arrábida  tomara que venha chuva(que é miragem)

Máxima de *31,8ºC*
Vento sempre nulo apenas uma leve brisa

Agora estão 30,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2016 às 18:54)

rozzo disse:


> Onde está o tesouro?



Também vi e queria ter feito a mesma piada 

__________

Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *29,9ºC
*
Dia para torrar


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 19:49)

Boa tarde,

Minima: 13,6ºC
Não tenho registo da máxima , mas deve ter andado na ordem dos 27ºC/28ºC.
O RS levou com uma camada de tinta em cima,amanhã já deve estar operacional.
O sol queimava, o UV potenciou bastante essa sensação tórrida. 

A temperatura ainda mantem-se alta devido à lestada, estão 24ºC.
Vento moderado a forte, pois claro, terra do caraças.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2016 às 19:56)

Candy disse:


> Chegada a Peniche hoje cerca das 14h50
> Primeira foto, zona do Alto do Veríssimo, a uns 6 km de Peniche, quem vem da Lourinhã para Peniche.
> O banco de nevoeiro ao fundo. Chegando a Peniche estava tudo tapado como se pode ver. Não pude fazer mais fotos pois estava a conduzir. No centro de Peniche está o tempo limpo. O nevoeiro está mais concentrado à entrada da Península e junto ao mar.



 excelente sequência, não há tempestades caça-se nevoeiros! 

Aqui via-se o nevoeiro bem longe ao largo de Cascais.

Máxima de *ontem* *23,9ºC* e hoje finalmente um dia de verão em pleno a estrear o Junho: *27,9ºC às 18h*.

Humidade desceu até aos 35%.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jun 2016 às 20:09)

boa tarde, Telheiras segue com 25.6ºC. Vento fraco de Norte. 
Extremos do dia:
30.0ºC
17.8ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Jun 2016 às 20:15)

Ainda estão 26,7ºC, vai ser uma noite bem quente


----------



## homem do mar (1 Jun 2016 às 21:00)

Boas por aqui ainda está agradável  na rua 24.3 a máxima foi de 31.4


----------



## david 6 (1 Jun 2016 às 21:09)

máxima de *32.3ºC*
minima de *10.3ºC*
actual de *23.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 21:14)

*21,4ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.

Extremos de Seiça,Ourém: *6,4ºC* / *31,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2016 às 21:47)

Por aqui foi um dia escaldante, com a máxima a bater nos 30°C, à sombra, no alpendre.
Tenho andado numa correria até ao início da noite de volta do pomar, a colocar palha na caldeiras das árvores para evitar que terra seque rapidamente.


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 02:53)

Ontem, dia 1, nas praias de Sintra.

Praia da Adraga:


Praia das Maçãs:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 03:02)

O anoitecer do primeiro dia de Junho:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2016 às 08:50)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem, dia 1, nas praias de Sintra.
> 
> Praia da Adraga:
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, segundo vi na Ericeira ainda estava mais cerrado.
Notável como o Cabo da Roca é uma fronteira em termos de clima, não direi estado de tempo, pois o nevoeiro a norte da Roca no verão sempre aconteceu e acontecerá com frequência.
Lembro me perfeitamente de ser criança e estar na praias da Ericeira com manhã de sol, contudo, por volta das 12/13 horas entrava nevoeiro, ficava um frio, tudo a ir embora da praia.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2016 às 12:25)

*27.4ºC*, céu "encoberto" por nuvens altas


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2016 às 12:35)

Boas

Mínima de 17,5ºC

Máxima ate agora de 29,1ºC

Agora céu mais encoberto e a temperatura desceu para os 26,5ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2016 às 13:06)

já baixou 4ºC a temperatura, na ultima hora!

Estão 24,9ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas...hoje sim um dia bom


----------



## Candy (2 Jun 2016 às 13:10)

Boas,
Por Peniche estamos com o céu todo tapado.

Ontem de manhã estávamos assim, no Cabo Carvoeiro. (Video no Link)
Pode-se ouvir a Buzina de nevoeiro, do Farol.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2016 às 14:26)

*29.5ºC*, a sensação térmica está nos 33ºC, acho que hoje está pior que ontem, apesar de a temperatura do ar estar mais baixa, mas com o céu encoberto de nuvens altas e a humidade ligeiramente mais alta que ontem, 42%, sente se mais abafado que ontem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jun 2016 às 14:49)

Boas!

Céus esbranquiçados em Cascais e sensação de calor...
Também aqui a temperatura é mais baixa que ontem mas está mais desagradável que no dia anterior... o meu telefone que busca dados ao Wunderground através da App YoWindow diz que estão 27ºC em Carcavelos...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2016 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,

T.máxima: *24,9ºC*

1º dia de teste do RS, leitura impecável, ainda bem que teve alguma nebulosidade alta
Posso então voltar a partilhar extremos térmicos.

T.actual:* 21,4ºC*
Vento moderado

A minima da madrugada foi alta, *19,4ºC*, mas esse valor será batido facilmente nas proximas horas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jun 2016 às 17:42)

De momento na Avenida da Liberdade céu azul mas com bastantes nuvens, vento a soprar e 25º.



Candy disse:


> Chegada a Peniche ...


Esse nevoeiro é que me assusta sempre que está muito calor em Lisboa porque chego à Ericeira e é Inverno gelado.
p.s. Cuidado com os pontos da carta


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2016 às 18:18)

Boas

Mais um dia muito quente e sem vento nenhum!
Máxima de 29,5ºC
Mínima de 17,5ºC
Rajada máxima 18km/h 

Agora estão 27,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (2 Jun 2016 às 20:38)

máxima de *30.3ºC*
minima de *12.3ºC*
actual de *21.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2016 às 21:41)

Mais um dia quentinho por aqui.
A tarde foi abafada, também devido a nebulosidade que permaneceu até ao final do dia 


Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2016 às 01:19)

Boas,

*15,7ºC*,  vento nulo, uma raridade.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2016 às 06:28)

Candy disse:


> Ontem de manhã estávamos assim, no Cabo Carvoeiro. (Video no Link)
> Pode-se ouvir a Buzina de nevoeiro, do Farol.



  essa buzina deve ouvir-se até na cidade! Algo tétrico todo o cenário.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2016 às 06:49)

O dia de ontem, time-lapse rápido:


----------



## miguel (3 Jun 2016 às 12:47)

Boas

Mínima de 15,4ºC

Hoje um dia bem mais fresco e ainda bem!  Estão nesta altura 21,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Candy (3 Jun 2016 às 13:07)

StormRic disse:


> essa buzina deve ouvir-se até na cidade! Algo tétrico todo o cenário.


Quando o vento sopra a favor, sim, traz o som da buzina para o interior da Península, mas não se ouve muito. Quando eu vivia pertinho do farol é que ouvia muito, estava a uns 500 metros... mas era um hábito. Era outra buzina com um som ainda mais medonho.
Como a buzina está mesmo à beira rocha e virada para o mar, o som nunca é tão estridente como quando se está mesmo junto a ela. Pessoas de fora ficam incomodadas com aquele toque, mas quem é de cá já está habituado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2016 às 13:12)

Boas,

Dia ameno no 2 local do seguimento.
Estamos assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2016 às 16:34)

Dia ameno, máxima de* 22,9ºC* e mínima de *14,9ºC.*
Sensação térmica é horrível quando o vento se cala, tendo em conta que é um vento fresco, basicamente estava a pôr e a tirar o casaco de 5 em 5 minutos.

Rajadas fracas-moderadas. 

Ninguém fez fotos/vídeos do pôr-do-sol de ontem? Foi fenomenal! Rosa puro. Até teria feito se o meu telemóvel não estivesse a arranjar


----------



## Dav (3 Jun 2016 às 16:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Até teria feito se o meu telemóvel não estivesse a arranjar


Compra outro, hoje em dia já não dá á conta arranjar


----------



## david 6 (3 Jun 2016 às 17:04)

máxima de *24.9ºC*
minima de *14.0ºC*
actual de *22.8ºC* e algumas nuvens


----------



## Candy (3 Jun 2016 às 18:06)

Ok... eu sei que me vão chamar louca, mas...
Peniche está com cara de chuva!!!!!!! Apesar do radar não mostrar nada, isto está a prometer chuviscos!!!
De repente levando vento e o céu ficou assim... esquisito... mesmo tipo chuva...
E bla bla bla... o radar não mostra! Pois não...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2016 às 20:11)

Boas,

*17,9ºC
*
Foto tirada ao inicio da tarde, próximo de Cheleiros ( aldeia no fundo do vale,cota 50 mts junto à ponte)
Falando na orografia, do lado esquerdo cabeço dos Cartaxos, cota 230 mts, do lado direito penedo de Lexim, cota 223 mts.
Naquele pequeno parque éolico um pouco mais distante, é  a serra do Funchal cota 426 mts.


Nem parece uma paisagem de junho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jun 2016 às 21:25)

Dav disse:


> Compra outro, hoje em dia já não dá á conta arranjar


Offtopic: Com garantia dá...


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2016 às 12:47)

Boas

Dia mais frescote, estão 19,1ºC, 80%Hr  com vento fraco, céu muito nublado com muito poucas abertas neste momento.

 A mínima foi de 14,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Jun 2016 às 17:23)

máxima de *25.1ºC*
minima de *12.9ºC*
actual de *23.8ºC* e bastantes nuvens hoje


----------



## miguel (4 Jun 2016 às 17:59)

Boas

Máxima de 23,6ºC
 Agora estão 22,3ºC e vento nulo^
 O céu acabou por limpar


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2016 às 11:17)

Aqui a manhã segue já bem quente, com 21.6ºC á sombra.
O vento segue fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2016 às 14:20)

Boas

Mínima de 15,4ºC

Agora estão 22,6ºC, 69%Hr e vento nulo a rajada máxima não passou ainda os 16km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2016 às 14:58)

Já bem quentinho 25,1ºC, 57%Hr e 0km/ de vento


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2016 às 18:18)

maxima de *28ºC*
minima de *11.9ºC*
actual de *25.4ºC* e algumas nuvens e vento fraco (7.4km/h vento medio)


----------



## miguel (5 Jun 2016 às 18:54)

Máxima de *25,5ºC
*
Agora estão 23,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

Boas,

Sem muito para relatar, dias amenos e pouco ventosos.
Olhando para as previsões, teremos lestada  na terça e quarta, portanto fará algum calor, daí para a frente a forte nortada regressa por estas bandas.
Tenho andado pela serra, não me lembro de em junho ver as fontes / nascentes que rodeiam a Peninha correrem tanta água.
A titulo de exemplo a fonte da Peninha, mesmo por baixo, neste caso a sul, a bica da fonte enche uma garrafa de 0,5 litros em 1,5 segundos, excelente, dado  que estamos em junho.
A nascente que brota do alcatrão a caminho da Peninha tambem corre bastante água.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2016 às 20:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ninguém fez fotos/vídeos do pôr-do-sol de ontem? Foi fenomenal! Rosa puro. Até teria feito se o meu telemóvel não estivesse a arranjar



Boa tarde

Vídeos de 6ªfeira, a luz clara e a pureza das cores pela manhã foram o mais marcante num dia caracterizado por nortada de noroeste e cordão de nuvens baixas ao largo da costa. Passagem de alguns estratocumulus, cumulus humilis e fractocumulus ao amanhecer, possivelmente desgarrados da serra de Sintra:


Pelo início da tarde, a entrada da nebulosidade baixa acentuou-se, até 7/8 ficarem cobertos, mas dissipando-se na maior parte até ao entardecer:


As temperaturas máximas destes cinco primeiros dias de Junho (não há mínimas a reportar, a estação é desligada durante a noite):

4ª dia 1 - 27,9ºC
5ª dia 2 - 26,3ºC
6ª dia 3 - 20,8ºC, pouco antes das 16h (15utc)
Ontem  - 21,9ºC, às 18h
Hoje - *21,5ºC*, pouco antes das 18h


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2016 às 20:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> A nascente que brota do alcatrão a caminho da Peninha tambem corre bastante água.



Essa água no alcatrão é na estrada que liga o entroncamento com a estrada Malveira/Capuchos? Onde há um pequeno largo com miradouro e a velha Fonte Clara?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2016 às 20:05)

StormRic disse:


> Essa água no alcatrão é na estrada que liga o entroncamento com a estrada Malveira/Capuchos? Onde há um pequeno largo com miradouro e a velha Fonte Clara?



Isso mesmo, antes de chegar  à velha Fonte Clara, sentido Malveira - Peninha. Tenho fotos, já publico.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2016 às 20:15)

Time-lapse do amanhecer de *ontem dia 4*, cobertura de estratocumulus a ser varrida pelo vento noroeste, o qual depois rodou para oeste durante a tarde, aparecendo alguns cumulus mediocris e cirrus com virga, a norte, não visíveis daqui.


*
Hoje*, já com o sol do início da manhã e sob um cortejo de nuvens altas em fluxo de sudoeste e de nuvens médias/baixas de oeste, observou-se aqui um baile de *nevoeiro costeiro espectacular, *soprado por vento à superfície de sueste:


Com o avançar da manhã, desapareceu quase tudo, restando o típico cordão de nuvens baixas no horizonte, mas mais perto do que o costume, e dando lugar a um dia bastante azulado:


Grande invasão de nuvens médias e altas, altocumulus especialmente, agora ao entardecer.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2016 às 20:32)

céu encheu se de nuvens médias, altocumulus maior parte delas, 22.3ºC, humidade vai subindo mais rapidamente que os ultimos dias, 70%


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2016 às 21:31)

Ora bem, aqui vai uma pequena reportagem feita esta manhã.
Para desenjoar, tenho entrado pela serra por outros sitios, desta feita, fui por vale dos cavalos e acampamento base da pedra amarela.

A primeira mina de água do trilho.







Água a brotar do solo, não esperava por esta, aqui a cota ronda os 200 metros.






Outra mina, saía alguma água.






Pedra Amarela






Nevoeiro na Peninha






A dita nascente no alcatrão.






Fonte das Três Irmãs, esta água é um espectaculo.
Tenho que lá ir encher uns tantos garrafoes e trazer para casa.
(Aqui em Alcabideche ha muitas pessoas que vao buscar agua a serra, conheço algumas)






Na Peninha, o nevoeiro estava numa cota abaixo, meio insolito. 






Na Peninha a temperatura rondava os 15,5ºC às 11 horas, o vento era moderado o que para aquele local equivale a nulo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jun 2016 às 21:51)

Será chuva, será virga... uma delas a vir no radar...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2016 às 22:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Será chuva, será virga... uma delas a vir no radar...



deve ser chuva, dão chuva no norte durante a noite, para os nossos lados dão possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos, veremos se cai algo ou não


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2016 às 22:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora bem, aqui vai uma pequena reportagem feita esta manhã.



 bela reportagem e boa água por todo o lado, excelente para Junho realmente.
Aquela água no alcatrão molhei lá os pés à noite muitas vezes, mas no inverno, esquecia-me sempre daquelas poças 

A fonte das Pedras Irmãs tem talvez a água mais pura da serra, provém dos dois cabeços de blocos graníticos de acesso difícil, um deles chamado de "Monte Olimpo". Como não há nesta zona, até ao momento, intervenção dita "fitossanitária", como já acontece noutros locais da serra, infelizmente, esta água ainda não está contaminada por herbicidas. Já o mesmo não se pode garantir das fontes ao longo da estrada Seteais-Monserrate e até, atenção, das famosas Fonte da Sabuga, Fonte do Plátano, Fonte Mourisca, na própria vila de Sintra. Note-se que tem havido imensa intervenção no Monte das Penhas, onde está o Castelo dos Mouros, e é daí que vêm as águas destes aquíferos e nascentes. Por isso é que as Fontes têm lá sempre a placa a dizer "Água não controlada". Uma vergonha, a Câmara não fazer esse controle. Resta saber o que iria revelar...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jun 2016 às 23:54)

StormRic disse:


> bela reportagem e boa água por todo o lado, excelente para Junho realmente.
> Aquela água no alcatrão molhei lá os pés à noite muitas vezes, mas no inverno, esquecia-me sempre daquelas poças
> 
> A fonte das Pedras Irmãs tem talvez a água mais pura da serra, provém dos dois cabeços de blocos graníticos de acesso difícil, um deles chamado de "Monte Olimpo". Como não há nesta zona, até ao momento, intervenção dita "fitossanitária", como já acontece noutros locais da serra, infelizmente, esta água ainda não está contaminada por herbicidas. Já o mesmo não se pode garantir das fontes ao longo da estrada Seteais-Monserrate e até, atenção, das famosas Fonte da Sabuga, Fonte do Plátano, Fonte Mourisca, na própria vila de Sintra. Note-se que tem havido imensa intervenção no Monte das Penhas, onde está o Castelo dos Mouros, e é daí que vêm as águas destes aquíferos e nascentes. Por isso é que as Fontes têm lá sempre a placa a dizer "Água não controlada". Uma vergonha, a Câmara não fazer esse controle. Resta saber o que iria revelar...



Pois já reparei nisso ao longo da estrada de Seteais, essas placas fazem lembrar " Cuidado estrada em mau estado" de facto fica mais barato colocar uma placa, do que resolver o problema, enfim pérolas deste Portugal. 
Existe outra fonte com água muito boa, fica naquela curva na estrada que liga o cruzamento dos capuchos ao Pé da Serra, passo por lá n vezes.
O pormenor da água ser gelada convem ter-se sempre em conta, é um bom sinal.
_________________

Sigo com uns amenos , *18,5ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2016 às 00:08)

As nuvens médias e altas precursoras de uma frente em aproximação, com pouca ou nenhuma actividade para sul do Cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2016 às 00:29)

Boa noite, os últimos dias por aqui têm sido marcados pela forte nortada. Tentarei vir aqui postar assim que possível pois tenho a casa a ser pintada e está a ser complicado vir ao pc. Tudo calmo por aqui com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 18,7ºC.


----------



## JTavares (6 Jun 2016 às 03:08)

Chove por Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jun 2016 às 08:49)

Aqui choveu zero!


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2016 às 11:31)

24.9ºC, 67% humidade e várias nuvens e vento fraco (5.5km/h), hoje sente se a humidade no ar

edit 5min depois: temperatura está a descer 24.4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2016 às 13:48)

Boas

Depois de uma noite quentinha com mínima de 17,1ºC, o dia está a ser bem frio e húmido com vento fraco de SW

Estão agora apenas 19,9ºC com 88%Hr e céu muito nublado


----------



## Caneira (6 Jun 2016 às 15:06)

Uma questão sobre as fotos apresentadas aqui sobre Sintra, a fonte de que falam é denominada Três Irmãs ou Pedras Irmãs ?? É que como três irmãs não me aparece nada aparentemente válido na internet.

Obrigado desde já


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2016 às 20:02)

Máxima aquém do previsto, ficou pelos 26,1ºC 

Agora estão 23,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2016 às 21:59)

reparei que durante todo o por do sol, esteve sempre um raio "disparado" para cima, achei interessante nunca visto, ou pelo menos nunca tinha reparado, tem alguma designação especifica?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jun 2016 às 22:36)

Caneira disse:


> Uma questão sobre as fotos apresentadas aqui sobre Sintra, a fonte de que falam é denominada Três Irmãs ou Pedras Irmãs ?? É que como três irmãs não me aparece nada aparentemente válido na internet.
> 
> Obrigado desde já



Boas, a fonte chama-se Três Irmãs, esse nome está relacionado com um cabeço/área especifica  na zona da Peninha, exactamente com dito nome. É normal que não apareça nada, fontes é algo que ha em grande abundância na serra, umas mais visíveis que outras. Se precisares de informações do local exacto da referida fonte é so dizer.
__________

Sigo com *17,5ºC.*
Madrugada de inversões em alguns locais.

Amanhã de manhã a temperatura vai ter logo um bom disparo, fruto da lestada, só assim é que faz algum calor por estas bandas.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2016 às 23:49)

Caneira disse:


> Uma questão sobre as fotos apresentadas aqui sobre Sintra, a fonte de que falam é denominada Três Irmãs ou Pedras Irmãs ?? É que como três irmãs não me aparece nada aparentemente válido na internet.
> 
> Obrigado desde já q





jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, a fonte chama-se Três Irmãs, esse nome está relacionado com um cabeço/área especifica na zona da Peninha, exactamente com dito nome. É normal que não apareça nada, fontes é algo que ha em grande abundância na serra, umas mais visíveis que outras. Se precisares de informações do local exacto da referida fonte é so dizer.



Off-topic:
 não tinha conhecimento do nome "Três Irmãs", para local algum da serra. Está mesmo correcto? Qual é a origem desse nome? Aquela fonte é conhecida como Fonte das Pedras Irmãs, pois está no local desse nome e que deriva de dois grandes blocos graníticos, de dimensões bastante idênticas, perto do local de merendas da mata. Também é com este nome que vem assinalada na cartografia, nomeadamente na carta militar.

Já agora a fonte na estrada Capuchos/Pé da Serra é a Fonte Nova, recebe as águas da encosta norte do Monge:


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2016 às 00:15)

O dia de hoje teve nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade por vezes inferior a 100 m em duas ocasiões durante a manhã. Depois a tarde decorreu com nuvens altas, um efémero halo solar, e o aparecimento da Lua ao crepúsculo.

O nevoeiro durante a manhã foi novamente surpreendente, antes do sol nascer era apenas neblina (primeiros 3 segundos do vídeo), meia hora depois nem a marginal se via daqui. Limpou, o sol apareceu revelando uma corrente de WSW nos níveis baixos cruzada com sudoeste nos níveis médio e alto, e com um fluxo rasante à superfície de Sueste. Mas depois, inesperadamente...


À tarde:


Hoje aqueceu, máxima de *24,1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2016 às 00:21)

david 6 disse:


> reparei que durante todo o por do sol, esteve sempre um raio "disparado" para cima, achei interessante nunca visto, ou pelo menos nunca tinha reparado, tem alguma designação especifica?



 lindo! Um Pilar Solar bem distinto! Boa foto! Tem de ir também para o tópico dos Fenómenos Ópticos Atmosféricos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic:
> não tinha conhecimento do nome "Três Irmãs", para local algum da serra. Está mesmo correcto? Qual é a origem desse nome? Aquela fonte é conhecida como Fonte das Pedras Irmãs, pois está no local desse nome e que deriva de dois grandes blocos graníticos, de dimensões bastante idênticas, perto do local de merendas da mata. Também é com este nome que vem assinalada na cartografia, nomeadamente na carta militar.
> 
> Já agora a fonte na estrada Capuchos/Pé da Serra é a Fonte Nova, recebe as águas da encosta norte do Monge:



Tu das-me 1000 a 0, no conhecimento da serra, eu ainda sou aprendiz. 
Apenas vi a carta militar e lá diz Pedra das Irmãs, se calhar é melhor a conversa seguir para o tópico apropriado, rede hidrográfica da serra de Sintra.
__________

*18,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 10:34)

*22,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 12:07)

26.1ºC, pensei que tivesse mais a esta hora


----------



## miguel (7 Jun 2016 às 13:05)

Boas
Mínima de 15,9ºC

O dia segue já muito quente, estão a esta hora *30,5ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 14:35)

*30.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 16:36)

actual *31.9ºC* (pensei que fosse mais)


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jun 2016 às 17:48)

boas por aqui dia de calor a máxima foi de 32 por agora já mais fresco 29.3


----------



## Geopower (7 Jun 2016 às 20:05)

boa tarde. Telheiras segue com 26.9ºC. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
extremos do dia:
30.0ºC
17.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 20:06)

minima: *11.1ºC*
maxima: *32.0ºC*
actual: *27.3ºC* e vento fraco (8.2km/h)

veremos amanhã, espero uns 35/36ºC


----------



## Candy (7 Jun 2016 às 22:17)

Boas,
Só para avisar que esteve a chover na Berlenga!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2016 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Extremos: *14,2ºC* / *27,7ºC
*
Agora, lestada pois claro, registo *22,3ºC*

Ao inicio da  manhã no vale do Cabreiro.
O sol já estava bem forte, eram 8:15.
Quando tiver disponibilidade ver se volto a instalar o datalogger no vale, para registar as minimas no verão.






*





*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 06:28)

Madrugada tropical.
Neste momento: *21,2ºC** !*


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jun 2016 às 10:15)

Boas!
Não tenho vindo aqui porque vou ter exames e sinceramente não tem havido nada para relatar. É só para dizer que por aqui já estão *28,4°C!!! *e registei a primeira mínima tropical, de *20,1°C*. Hoje promete...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jun 2016 às 10:33)

E continua a subir bem. *29,1°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jun 2016 às 13:32)

A temperatura já chegou aos *30,1°C* mas desceu para os atuais *29,0°C*, devido ao vento de NO, que aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jun 2016 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com *29,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2016 às 15:04)

isso está muito fresquinho prai 

eu por aqui sigo com *34.1ºC  *a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 15:16)

A nortada no cabo raso já vai nos* 30 km/h.
19,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jun 2016 às 17:26)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo a tarde segue escaldante com 32.8°C à sombra.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 17:47)

Boas tardes,

Máxima elevada  e redonda por aqui: *30,0ºC*

O vento sopra moderado a forte ja com rajadas fortes. Como é normal, em Cascais está mais calor e menos vento, muito menos mesmo.
Neste momento, *25,8ºC*
A minima da madrugada foi* 21,0ºC*, mas não acredito que seja minima diária,  basicamente o rumo do vento é que vai ditar se desce dos *20,0ºC* ou não, a ver vamos.


----------



## Toby (8 Jun 2016 às 18:45)

Ola 

Hoje 28.1° UV 8.2


----------



## david 6 (8 Jun 2016 às 19:43)

maxima: *34.1ºC*
minima: *13.9ºC*
actual: *27.6ºC *e nuvens altas e um ventinho


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 20:08)

Rajada de 48 km/h agora mesmo, a estação do Pai do Vento voltou ao activo.
Aqui o valor deve ser um pouco mais elevado.
A velocidade do vento está nos 27 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 21:05)

Nortada moderada, rajadas constantes entre 40/50 km/h.
O vento sopra a 31 km/h,  aceleração interessante.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de 53 km/h.
Sábado deve ir aos 80 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 22:26)

*19,5ºC
32 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 23:46)

Não esperava tanto vento, nortada sopra a 36 km/h, até ao momento rajada maxima de 60 km/h, mas aqui em Alcabideche o valor é sempre mais elevado.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2016 às 14:17)

actual *26.8ºC* com nuvens altas e mais vento hoje que apareceu mais cedo hoje que fez com que a temperatura travasse de subir, aliás até já desceu, porque já tive *27.5ºC *que é a máxima até agora


----------



## miguel (9 Jun 2016 às 14:31)

Boas

Ontem a máxima chegou aos *34,9ºC *

Hoje a mínima foi quase tropical, ficou nos 19,2ºC

 O dia segue quente com 27,8ºC vento quase nulo e algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2016 às 19:39)

máxima: *27.5ºC*
minima: *15.0ºC*
actual: *23.2ºC* um ventinho e um barreira de nuvens a vir de todo o oeste, ah a rajada máxima foi 31.1km/h

há 10min trás estava assim para oeste:








pode ser que dê um por do sol interessante


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2016 às 20:50)

está assim agora:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jun 2016 às 21:45)

A tarde por aqui ainda aqueceu bem, não tanto devido ao vento fraco que se fez sentir.
O por do sol foi bem alaranjado. E notou-se logo algum arrefecimento.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lousano (9 Jun 2016 às 23:48)

Boa noite.
Pelo Baleal iniciou uma chuva fraca com 19,1°C


----------



## Candy (9 Jun 2016 às 23:58)

Só a titulo informativo... Choveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Ok é fraquita, mas... Anda-se de chapeuzinho :P


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2016 às 00:53)

Morrinha por aqui, neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2016 às 03:34)

Máximas dos últimos três dias:
dia 7: *27,7ºC*
4ª, 8: *28,7ºC*
5ª, 9: *23,9ºC
*
Time-lapses de dia 8 (dia 7 não se viu nuvens):

início da tarde, halo solar sempre que alguns cirrus passavam em frente do sol:

halo solar a meio da tarde, com nuvens mais espessas o halo deixa de se formar:

poente e crepúsculo com Lua em crescente seguida de Júpiter:


----------



## StormRic (10 Jun 2016 às 03:51)

Candy disse:


> Só a titulo informativo... Choveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Ok é fraquita, mas... Anda-se de chapeuzinho :P



A frente fria muito fraquinha estava mesmo a chegar. (Nas Berlengas não vale...  , que sorte, passeio... )

*0,9 mm* em Alcobaça e *0,2 mm* em Dois Portos



jonas_87 disse:


> Morrinha por aqui, neste momento.



A frente a espremer o pouco que tem, ecos azuis fraquinhos.

0,2 mm em Cabo Raso





Deveras notável, especialmente durante a tarde, o _jet stream_ bem revelado nos rastos de avião a grande altitude que se expandiam em largura.

Início da manhã:

durante a tarde teve efeitos espectaculares:

E um belo poente com a nortada a arrastar fractocumulus e estratocumulus despegados da costa e da serra:


----------



## Geopower (10 Jun 2016 às 19:45)

Boa tarde. A reportar da praia de Santa Cruz. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado a forte de Nw. Vista para Sw:


----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2016 às 22:57)

maxima: *23.9ºC*
minima e actual: *16.4ºC*
dia mais ventoso hoje


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2016 às 00:00)

minima acabou por ser *15.4ºC,* que é a temperatura actual agora


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2016 às 00:58)

Boas,

Ao final do dia nos arredores da Foz do Arelho.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jun 2016 às 01:56)

Boa noite, hoje felizmente já está muito mais fresquinho, já tenho as janelas abertas para arejar a casa que tem estado um "forno". Tudo calmo por aqui com uma acalmia do vento e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jun 2016 às 13:01)

O dia de ontem fez parecer quer iria chover, mas afinal não caiu nada. O dia de hoje segue ameno e com vento fraco.
A terra vai secando a olhos vistos.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jun 2016 às 13:47)

Nortada começa a soprar forte, mais umas horas e o capacete forma-se na serra.


----------



## Geopower (11 Jun 2016 às 14:14)

Por Santa Cruz céu limpo. Vento moderado de Nw. Vista para W:


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2016 às 20:57)

maxima: *25.2ºC*
minima: *13.5ºC*
actual: *20.0ºC*
em termos de vento parecido com ontem


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2016 às 13:20)

actual *28ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2016 às 14:03)

A tarde deste domingo aqui pelo Ribatejo segue bem perto dos 30°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2016 às 14:08)

Dia de céu limpo! Vento moderado de NW. Panorâmica para Sw:


----------



## nelson972 (12 Jun 2016 às 18:27)

Em Leiria, com 24° e o céu a encobrir, com este aspecto 






Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2016 às 19:41)

Que nortada descomunal na Peninha esta tarde.
O anemometro registou o vento a soprar a *68 km/h*!


----------



## Geopower (12 Jun 2016 às 20:35)

Por Santa Cruz céu encoberto. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:17)

Boa noite a todos. A partir das 18h o tempo começou a encobrir. Agora está totalmente fechado, nevoeiro cerrado e sensação de frio...


----------



## nelson972 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. A partir das 18h o tempo começou a encobrir. Agora está totalmente fechado, nevoeiro cerrado e sensação de frio...


E chuva miudinha também.

Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:35)

maxima: *29.6ºC*
minima: *13.9ºC*
actual: *21.1ºC* céu limpo por enquanto! porque já se vê para N/NW um monte de nuvens a aproximar


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:38)

nelson972 disse:


> E chuva miudinha também.
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


Já chuvisca em Porto de Mós? Cá deste lado da serra ainda não dei conta, mas estou dentro de casa... vou ver... Já chuvisca e dá para molhar!


----------



## nelson972 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:40)

Estou em mira de aire, fui à rua e deparei -me com esta chuvinha inesperada...

Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2016 às 21:50)

nelson972 disse:


> Estou em mira de aire, fui à rua e deparei -me com esta chuvinha inesperada...
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


Inesperada mesmo, não contava com chuva tão cedo... só talvez um pouco durante a noite.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2016 às 22:22)

o manto de nuvens a chegar e o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2016 às 22:28)

Morrinha e vento forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jun 2016 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Morrinha e vento forte.


Manda para o Sul que não aguento este calor.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2016 às 08:51)

hoje céu totalmente encoberto finalmente  com actual *19.1ºC*
a minima desta noite não baixou dos *18.0ºC* que para esta zona um pouco mais para o interior é alta


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2016 às 09:38)

está a cair uns borrifos fininhos que não chega a molhar o chão, mas que se sente na pele, temperatura estagnada *19.2ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jun 2016 às 10:00)

Bom dia a todos. Nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha o tempo todo...


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2016 às 11:00)

começa a surgir umas abertas o sol já tenat espreitar, temperatura a subir 21.1ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2016 às 11:21)

Boas

Mínima de 19,6ºC quase tropical!!

Agora céu muito nublado com tendência a ir ficar pouco nublado de tarde... temperatura amena de 21,7ºC com vento nulo e humidade elevada 79%Hr


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2016 às 11:51)

Bom dia. Por Santa Cruz chuviscou durante a noite e inicio da manhã. Vento fraco de W. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2016 às 12:44)

Recomeça a chuviscar. Vento moderado de SW. Visibilidade reduzida. Panorâmica para NW:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2016 às 13:46)

Esta manhã na serra.
Cota: 400 mts
Nevoeiro
Vento forte
Chuva fraca / Morrinha
*16,8ºC









*
Estrada do Cabo da Roca,


----------



## david 6 (13 Jun 2016 às 18:43)

máxima foi de *24.3ºC*
actual: *23.2ºC *e algum ventinho e céu já limpo
a minima como já tinha dito de manhã até agora foi 18.0ºC, mas provavelmente vai ser batida antes das 00h

daqui a pouco vou para Lisboa e faço o resto do seguimento desta semana (até sexta) em Lisboa, felizmente vai ser uma semana diferente com umas chuvitas fracas e assim tenho algo para fazer seguimento lá


----------



## Geopower (13 Jun 2016 às 19:31)

Por Santa Cruz dia termina com céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW. Boa visibilidade. Avistam-se as Berlengas.
Panorâmica para Norte:


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2016 às 20:57)

Boas

O sol acabou por aparecer já quase ao final da tarde, a máxima ficou nos 24,6ºC

Agora céu limpo e estão 20,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2016 às 13:20)

Alguém pediu uma lenticular XXL?


----------



## TekClub (14 Jun 2016 às 15:33)

Por aqui já chove fraco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2016 às 16:07)

Aqui também já começou a chuviscar...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jun 2016 às 16:16)

já senti na pele uns borrifos fininhos aqui em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2016 às 16:47)

Boas,

Por estas bandas isto está meio surreal, chuvisco , nevoeiro e vapor a sair do asfalto.
Não tenho possibilidade de tirar fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2016 às 17:10)

Chuva fraca bem persistente neste momento por Alcabideche.
Nevoeiro valente, nem imagino como estará a serra, ou simplesmente a estrada do cabo da Roca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2016 às 17:33)

Começa a chover de forma fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jun 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde! Cheira imenso a terra molhada. Foi um grande choque ter voltado do tempo quente e seco de Espanha e Algarve, para o tempo húmido e fresco de Lisboa. 
Sigo com *24,2°C*.


----------



## miguel (14 Jun 2016 às 18:11)

Depois de uma dia agradável com a máxima a chegar aos 25,7ºC, agora o céu está encoberto e chuvisca, temperatura de 21,3ºC


----------



## Geopower (14 Jun 2016 às 18:37)

chuva fraca por Telheiras. 219ºC. Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jun 2016 às 18:40)

Geopower disse:


> chuva fraca por Telheiras. 219ºC. Vento fraco de Oeste.


já parou de chover.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jun 2016 às 20:59)

Por aqui esta tarde pouco depois das 18:30 ainda chuviscou bem, que ainda deu para me deixar as calças molhadas quando vinha do trabalho de mota.
O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade logo desde de manhã cedo.
O GFS continua a meter mais uns aguaceiros para o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2016 às 00:13)

Estuário do Tejo e Lisboa fotografados a partir da Ponte Vasco da Gama na tarde de Segunda-feira


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui, desde as 6h40 até ás 8h vários aguaceiros fortes. Choveu bastante!


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jun 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Chove bem em Coimbra


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jun 2016 às 10:45)

*9,7mm* na Quinta da Nora
*6,3mm *em São Martinho dos Bispo

Os acumulados rondavam os 3mm antes da passagem desta célula:


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2016 às 12:06)

Aqui não choveu nada.. enfiam a tristeza de eventos do costume, mas aqui também estava sempre no limite.. 

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora céu nublado e boas abertas, temperatura de 20,7ºC e vento nulo


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2016 às 12:13)

Ontem os chuviscos renderam 0,1mm em Caneças.

Hoje, e há pouco, caiu um aguaceiro curto mais intenso.

Agora o sol já brilha novamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2016 às 12:16)

Por aqui volta a chuva...


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2016 às 13:00)

Bem lá passou um aguaceiros que deu para acumular 0,2mm 

 A temperatura baixou para os 19,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 13:17)

Boas,

Belo aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 10h em Alcabideche, rendeu *1,3 mm*.
Por acaso estava de bike, grande molha,assim que puder partilho o video.

Ontem rendeu *0,6 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2016 às 14:00)

Aguaceiro torrencial meia hora atrás... durou 10m.


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2016 às 17:24)

Boas,
Dia ainda de sol, por Peniche. 
Ainda assim, acho que vou apanhar a roupa da corda.


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2016 às 17:35)

Já chove em Peniche! 
Pingos bastante grossos e vem acompanhada de rajadas de ventos nada meigas.


----------



## Candy (15 Jun 2016 às 17:36)

Auuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... Chove torrencialmente!!!


Depois do torrencial veio algo muito raro! Foi muito forte durante segundos e a chuva vinha quase na horizontal. As ruas ficaram com altura de água. Parecia fazer fumo. 

Ói... outra força de água igual!!! 

Uffff... acalmou!!! Chove com intensidade mas nada como os pesos de água que tentei relatar.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Belo aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 10h em Alcabideche, rendeu *1,3 mm*.
> Por acaso estava de bike, grande molha,assim que puder partilho o video.
> ...



O dito aguaceiro, fiz mal não olhar para o radar antes de sair de casa.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jun 2016 às 18:49)

por Lisboa ainda só vi um aguaceiro fraco que mal deu para molhar... veremos se à noite melhora, dão aguaceiros e até metem algum cape junto à costa durante  a noite


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2016 às 19:28)

Aqui o único aguaceiro digno foi apenas 1 e rendeu uns brutais 0,2mm

Não me parece que vá ter mais alguma coisa..
 Máxima de 22,2ºC
Agora estão 19,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 19:31)

Acumulados na zona:

Linhó,Sintra: *3,1 mm*
Pampilheira,Cascais: *2 mm*
Alcabideche: *1,4 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 20:03)

Chove bem!


----------



## nelson972 (15 Jun 2016 às 20:04)

Tarde fresca em mira de aire, agora 16°, foram caindo aguaceiros fracos e rápidos.







Enviado do meu XT1068 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jun 2016 às 20:06)

A manhã por aqui foi regada com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, foi pena não ter acumulado nada no solo, pois não rendeu mais do que 1 mm.
Agora ainda á uns 10 minutos caiu mais um aguaceiro.
O sol agora ainda vai espreitando neste final de tarde.
O WindGuru para a próxima quinta-feira, e sexta até me deixou de queixo caído quando vi a previsão de 39ºC, esperemos que pelo menos ainda haja uma redução da temperatura.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2016 às 21:26)

Há festa junto à Marinha das Ondas:


----------



## TekClub (15 Jun 2016 às 21:28)

Por aqui chove e da para ver os flashes para essa zona...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2016 às 21:52)

Célula a descarregar na Lourinhã, rendeu até ao momento *2 mm*.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7


----------



## Edward (15 Jun 2016 às 23:38)

Grande chuva diluviana há cerca de uma hora por aqui !!


----------



## actioman (15 Jun 2016 às 23:39)

Ainda não vi ninguém comentar, mas na EMA de Pegões aquelas 50mm às 10h não são reais certamente!  Alguma manutenção ou que se passou por lá!?


----------



## Garcia (15 Jun 2016 às 23:39)

Boas a todos. .
À pouco por aqui caiu uma boa chuvada, e agora está aí o segundo round. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Garcia (15 Jun 2016 às 23:40)

Já abrandou. .  

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jun 2016 às 23:47)

Forte aguaceiro agora!
Edit: Torrencial!


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos! Toda a noite e já hoje de manhã caíram aguaceiros fortes... belo Junho!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2016 às 11:03)

Boas,

Manhã ventosa, mais uma, Sábado a nortada vai acelerar bastante, se tiver realmente forte  talvez dê um salto à Peninha e faço medições de vento.
T.actual:  *18,7ºC*


----------



## Candy (16 Jun 2016 às 11:54)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiro forte em Peniche.


----------



## miguel (16 Jun 2016 às 12:00)

Boas

Mínima de 15,6ºC

Agora céu nublado e boas abertas, temperatura nos 20,8ºC e chuva é coisa que nem o cheiro dela para variar..


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2016 às 17:20)

Lisboa é uma tristeza... não chove nada
lá pela Fajarda já me disseram que caiu aguaceiros por lá


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2016 às 11:59)

Boas

Passado este evento nortenho que nada deixou aqui a não ser uns ridículos 0,2mm, voltamos ao tempo mais dito normal...

Mínima 15,3ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e temperatura em 22,0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2016 às 16:59)

Nortada moderada a forte, já com boas rajadas.
*19,5ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jun 2016 às 18:21)

Foto tirada ontem pelo repórter do Diário As Beiras


----------



## miguel (17 Jun 2016 às 19:47)

max: 24,4ºC

 Agora 21,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2016 às 21:51)

Boas,

*16,8ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte.
_______________
*Seiça* registou uma bela minima:* 6,8ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 09:22)

Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *55 km/h*.
Espero que a estação de referência se mantenha online, pois a perda  constante de sinal é inacreditável, faço ideia o proprietário, deve ser irritante.
O vento sopra a *25 km/h*, durante a madrugada chegou a soprar a *39 km/h*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2016 às 09:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espero que a estação de referência se mantenha online, pois a perda  constante de sinal é inacreditável, faço ideia o proprietário, deve ser irritante.



Tendo em conta a estação que é , uma Davis Vantage Vue , é realmente estranho o sinal da estação estar sempre com interferências.

A estação / consola tem um alcance de cerca 300 metros sem obstruções. Pelo que estive a ver no Google Earth a estação está instalada num prédio relativamente alto.






Se o proprietário não morar nos últimos andares do prédio, o sinal certamente irá se perder com bastante frequência , pois existem muitas paredes pelo meio...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 10:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tendo em conta a estação que é , uma Davis Vantage Vue , é realmente estranho o sinal da estação estar ser com interferências.
> 
> A estação / consola tem um alcance de cerca 300 metros sem obstruções. Pelo que estive a ver no Google Earth a estação está instalada num prédio relativamente alto.
> 
> ...



Bom post, como sempre.
O mais estranho é que a estação antiga dele, de uma gama muito mais baixa, não tinha qualquer perda de sinal.
É uma pena esta situação, pois esta estação é a única que faz a cobertura da ventania, ( o que não acontece com a estação dos bombeiros de Cascais) encontra-se  instalada na área de forte nortada, não fosse a localidade chamar-se Pai do Vento. 
Aqui a malta de Alcabideche, diz sempre se aquilo chama-se Pai do Vento, então Alcabideche é avô do vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jun 2016 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom post, como sempre.
> O mais estranho é que a estação antiga dele, de uma gama muito mais baixa, não tinha qualquer perda de sinal.
> É uma pena esta situação, pois esta estação é a única que faz a cobertura da ventania, ( o que não acontece com a estação dos bombeiros de Cascais) encontra-se  instalada na área de forte nortada, não fosse a localidade chamar-se Pai do Vento.
> Aqui a malta de Alcabideche, diz sempre se aquilo chama-se Pai do Vento, então Alcabideche é avô do vento.



Parece que já perdeu o sinal novamente , última atualização foi às 9:50h 

Tens que pensar seriamente em instalar uma aí em Alcabideche


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 10:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Parece que já perdeu o sinal novamente , última atualização foi às 9:50h
> 
> Tens que pensar seriamente em instalar uma aí em Alcabideche



Infelizmente ainda não o fiz apenas por falta de condições de instalação, basicamente o acesso ao sotão/telhado do prédio está em más condições assim como parte do telhado. Era efectivamente um excelente sitio, a estação ficaria á cota 140 metros, muito exposta à ventania, os valores iriam surpreender muita gente, até eu próprio provavelmente. Ontem à tarde por exemplo, estava uma ventania valente  na localidade do Cabreiro, aqui ao lado,aquela terriola é igualmente impressionante.
Hoje devo dar um salto á Peninha e fazer umas medições.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jun 2016 às 11:24)

Por aqui a manhã segue já amena, e com vento moderado, que não deixar que fique ainda mais calor.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jun 2016 às 13:38)

dia ameno também por aqui sigo com *25.1ºC* e um ventinho


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 14:41)

*19,9ºC* nortada vai ficando mais intensa.
Não existe qualquer nuvem na serra, vamos ver se com a aceleração da nortada/ aumento da humidade e arrefecimento, forma-se o capacete.

Para já, o Cabo Raso segue nos *26,6 km/h*, nada de extraordinário.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 18:13)

Forte nortada. 
*18,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2016 às 18:23)

Peninha, a meio de tarde de hoje.


Tenho outros registos no cabeço do Vento e cabeço de Janes, depois publico.

Foi um volta um pouco puxada,  vento intenso practicamente  em toda esta zona.

Não tenho qualquer duvida que hoje já ocorreram rajadas de 90/100 km/h na Peninha, o mesmo se aplica no cabeço de vento, exacatamente abaixo, mas à cota 350 mts.
Isto hoje nem é um dia de nortada violenta, longe disso..


Falando no capacete, não se formou, mas o aparecimento de nuvens lá ocorreu.

O inicio da formação de algumas nuvens.

15:35 - Cabeço de Janes






15:40 - Cabeço de Janes


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2016 às 13:40)

*30.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2016 às 15:39)

*32ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jun 2016 às 15:46)

Belo dia de Verão hoje com notória subida da temperatura!
*30,2ºC *actuais  (em descida)
A máxima já foi atingida ao início da tarde e ficou-se pelos *31,5ºC*
Vento fraco a moderado de NE toda a manhã, a partir da tarde tem vindo a intensificar-se e sopra com rajadas algo intensas de NW. De notar o comportamento estranho do vento que até agora tem mudado subitamente de direcção: tanto sopra de NW, como muda para W e até para SW!! Já não é a primeira vez que acontece e não consigo entender este facto...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2016 às 19:42)

Nortada intensa.
*24,8ºC* de máxima.
*20,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2016 às 19:54)

Que vento brutal, andei junto à costa de Mafra, nem estava este vento todo, impressionante esta zona.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jun 2016 às 20:52)

máxima: *32.1ºC*
minima: *12.9ºC*
actual: *24.9ºC* e vento fraco, quando o vento surgiu a meio da tarde (era vento moderado) a temperatura começou logo a descer


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2016 às 21:03)

*17,4ºC*
Forte nortada.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2016 às 22:07)

Boas!
Não tenho tido tempo para relatar, mas hoje a máxima chegou aos *27°C*. Grande diferença comparado com ontem. Neste momento a nortada sopra bem forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Jun 2016 às 22:26)

Ericeira todo o fds com sol e boa temperatura mas a nortada bem forte a estragar o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2016 às 22:33)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Ericeira todo o fds com sol e boa temperatura mas a nortada bem forte a estragar o mar.



Esta tarde vi pessoal a fazer windsurf na Ericeira, não sei se é usual.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 08:54)

Foto tirada ontem na Quinta do Choupo, Ribamar, Mafra.
Vista soberba.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jun 2016 às 09:20)

Marquês de Pombal vento fraco, céu azul e 21º. Efectivamente, começou o Verão!




jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde vi pessoal a fazer windsurf na Ericeira, não sei se é usual.



Quando vem a nortada costumam fazer windsurf ali na zona do Matadouro. Este fds até para lá haviam Kites ...  Como quem não tem cão caça com gato fui para o skatepark experimentar o meu carver  Bem divertido


----------



## fhff (20 Jun 2016 às 14:20)

Por Colares, às 14:00 ainda não passámos dos 22º C. Já há nevoeiro na costa.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2016 às 15:29)

contrariamente por aqui, calor , sigo com *34.3ºC*, mas o vento fraco está quente ou seja a sensação é superior está nos 37ºC a sensação térmica


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 15:31)

No Cabo raso é que está bom.
*
14H

17,6ºC
33,2 km/h.*


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2016 às 16:52)

temperatura já vai descendo, já aumentou o vento e já não está tão quente, a máxima não passou dos 34.3ºC , estão 32.5ºC


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2016 às 17:49)

Telheiras segue com 30,1ºC. Vento começa a aumentar de intensidade: moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 19:46)

Boas tardes,

Finalmente um dia realmente quente por estas bandas.
Extremos térmicos: *17,2ºC* / *29,4ºC*

Nortada acelerar na ultimas horas, rajadas de *50/60 km/h*.
O vento sopra a *32 km/h*.
*22,9ºC*

A média da velocidade do vento de ontem no cabo raso foi *28 km/h*, aqui em Alcabideche foi de *26 km/h*, excelente valor.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2016 às 20:26)

Boas! 
A máxima do dia mais longo do ano atingiu os *29,5°C*, e a mínima os *18,0°C*.
Por agora sigo com *25,2°C* e nortada moderada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2016 às 21:49)

Por aqui foi um dia tórrido, o auriol registou esta tarde 32°C, e ainda sigo neste momento com 27.5°C.
Mínima de 18°C.
Os terrenos estão rijos como pedra.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2016 às 21:52)

então dados de hoje:

máxima: *34.3ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *23ºC*

para amanhã espero dia idêntico


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 22:01)

*21,1ºC* vento moderado a forte de leste.
Rajadas constantes nos *45/50 km/h*.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA12#history


----------



## Geopower (20 Jun 2016 às 22:34)

Extremos do dia por Telheiras: 
18.1ªC
32.3ºC

Neste momento 22,5ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 08:22)

acordei, fui à rua e andava um balão de ar quente por cima da minha cabeça 
temperatura em subida rápida sigo com *21.1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 11:43)

já *32ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2016 às 12:48)

Bom dia! Por aqui a temperatura já subiu aos *29,8°C* mas agora mantém-se nos *28,2°C*. A mínima foi tropical, tendo atingido os *20,4°C*.
Se pudesse já estava na praia...


----------



## Candy (21 Jun 2016 às 14:11)

Boas,
Por Peniche não há muito a reportar além do tradicional vento, que sopra moderado, e de uma dor de costas que sempre me avisa de mudanças de tempo (estranho com as previsões actuais). O dia amanheceu encoberto, mas à hora de almoço começou a abrir, estamos agora com céu azul.
A temperatura ronda os 21ºC.

Deixo imagem do cabo carvoeiro sob um arco-íris 

E já agora... Baleal, Peniche, hoje às 6 da manhã, muito encoberto por nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 16:22)

*35.2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Jun 2016 às 18:33)

*29,4ºC*

Máxima: *30,9ºC*
Mínima: *14,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2016 às 19:09)

máxima: *35.9ºC*
minima: *14.8ºC*
actual: *31.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2016 às 19:37)

Boas,

Parte do dia foi passado na zona oeste, mais concretamente na Ericeira, raio do nevoeiro. 
O IPMA bem certeiro, não custa nada elogiar.

Alguns registos.
Nevoeiro esteve presente a manhã inteira, depois lá se  afastou um pouco da linha de costa.

Praia do Sul






Foz do Lizandro






Vale do Lizandro com o nevoeiro lá ao fundo.
Esta zona é espectacular,espero explora-la nos proximos tempos, em termos climáticos também é muito interessante, pois as inversões são muito fortes, principalmente mais para o interior, lá para os lados da aldeia do Carvalhal.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jun 2016 às 21:14)

Boas que dia quests aqui por Estes lados a máxima foi de 35.3 por agora ainda estão 27.6


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2016 às 00:41)

ainda *20ºC*
meu quarto está um forno, está 28.3ºC cá dentro, eu acho que hoje vou dormir para a rua


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2016 às 06:32)

Bom dia 
6h30: 16.4° 94%HUM 1014.5


----------



## miguel (22 Jun 2016 às 10:24)

Boas

Mínima de 15,8ºC

Agora estão 19,1ºC a cair 5ºC em 20 minutos

Muito nevoeiro a entrar neste momento..


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2016 às 12:26)

Por Alcabideche sigo com* 26,8ºC* e vento fraco, logo à tarde o vento deve soprar moderado a forte,como quase sempre.
Aproveitar esta acalmia dado que Sexta e Sabado a nortada vai acelerar bastante.


----------



## Candy (22 Jun 2016 às 13:06)

Peniche
O dia amanheceu muito encoberto e continua :P 
Vento moderado.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jun 2016 às 13:07)

Boa tarde, a noite hoje foi bem quente talvez a mais quente do ano, de momento por Entrecampos já está bastante calor, é pena que só durante a semana quando se trabalha é que estão estes dias de Praia mas é o costume. Amanhã e nos próximos dias estarei pelo Porto e já vi que há uma ligeira possibilidade de trovoada, vamos ver o que me espera  .


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2016 às 13:26)

*31.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2016 às 15:03)

*33.3ºC* e começam a surgir uns cumulus


----------



## Geopower (22 Jun 2016 às 21:14)

Telheiras segue com 22.9ºC. Fim de tarde bem mais fresco do que ontem. Vento moderado de NW.

Extremos do dia: 
32.1ºC
18,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2016 às 21:15)

Boas,
*
17,7ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
As árvores que rondam a zona vão dançando bem.

Capacete valente na serra, a precipitação oculta estará ocorrer certamente, o capacete chega practicamente à base da vertente da serra.

Zona oeste






Zona este


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2016 às 22:08)

por aqui outro dia igual

máxima: *34.0ºC*
minima: *16.4ºC*
actual: *19.2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2016 às 22:17)

Por aqui foi mais um dia abrasador, e o vento moderado surgiu por volta das 17 horas.
A máxima à sombra ficou pelos 32°C.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2016 às 09:41)

hoje sim belo dia , nevoeiro está lá em cima portanto céu encoberto por aqui e uns belos *18.4ºC* e 92% humidade


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2016 às 19:20)

por volta das 11h/12h o céu começou a abrir e a temperatura logo a subir, sendo assim:

maxima: *30.5ºC*
minima: *13.6ºC*
actual: *25.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jun 2016 às 20:33)

Por aqui o dia de hoje acordou muito nublado, até parecia que ia chover. Mas logo ao meio da manhã despertou o sol e ainda aqueceu bem tal como o dia de ontem.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (24 Jun 2016 às 06:25)

Bom dia,

6h00: 16.7° 90% hum 1019.7






coragem… é o último dia da semana…


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiros fracos agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2016 às 13:21)

Chuvisca de novo...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2016 às 13:56)

O capacete mantem-se na serra desde ontem, com a acelaração da nortada prevista para as próximas horas e para o dia de amanhã, o capacete não dissipará tão depressa.
Espero que a estação do Pai do Vento fique operacional de modo a fazer  a cobertura do vendaval.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2016 às 16:51)

Muito vento em Alcabideche.
Rajada de *68 km/h* agora mesmo na estação do Pai do Vento.
Cá por cima ainda está pior.
O capacete está cada vez mais expressivo.

Mais logo talvez dê um salto à localidade Cabreiro para fazer uns registos e medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2016 às 19:13)

Forte nortada.
*18,7ºC*


Aceleração mais do que expectável.

*Cabo Raso*

14 UTC: 20,2 km/h
15 UTC: 26,3 km/h
16 UTC: 31,8 km/h
17 UTC: 34,6 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2016 às 19:44)

Nortada a carburar.
Agora mesmo.


Curioso, nunca tinha visto isto escrito.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade até ao início da manhã.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de norte, sendo moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h *junto ao Cabo Raso*.

Finalmente, IPMA a especificar a zona de nortada e não generalizar na costa ocidental...


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2016 às 20:44)

dia mais ventoso hoje e mais fresco ainda bem 

maxima: *26.0ºC*
minima: *14.4ºC*
actual: *19.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2016 às 22:04)

Aqui a serra de aire hoje por volta das 6:15 da manhã estava coberta por um bom manto de nuvens. Foi mais um dia quente, apesar de se sentir um grande arrefecimento logo ao início do amanhecer.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geiras (24 Jun 2016 às 22:19)

Por Sintra está que nem se pode!
Ventania descomunal, com muitas nuvens baixas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jun 2016 às 22:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui a serra de aire hoje por volta das 6:15 da manhã estava coberta por um bom manto de nuvens. Foi mais um dia quente, apesar de se sentir um grande arrefecimento logo ao início do amanhecer.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


Boa noite. Aqui o dia foi sempre fresco e fechado... com alguns aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2016 às 23:50)

Nortada violenta  neste momento, não esperava tanto vento esta noite, isto amanhã promete.
Aqui ja ha alguns estragos, vasos arrastados e partidos.
Só estalos vindos na rua.
Apenas *16,1ºC*


----------



## Candy (25 Jun 2016 às 01:34)

Peniche - Vento forte e com rajadas
Esta sexta feira foi um dia inteiro com bastante vento, algo que tem sido uma constante nos últimos dias. A partir da hoje de jantar intensificou estando agora a soprar com bastante intensidade. As rajadas são bem fortes e contínuas. Ouve-se uma barulheira vinda da rua, com o soprar do vento!...
Infelizmente a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro continua sem debitar dados!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2016 às 07:29)

Boas, madrugada impressionante em termos de vento, nortada violenta sempre presente.
Foi sem duvida a noite mais ventosa deste ano, neste momento a nortada mantem-se muito forte.
O exaustor ganhou vida própria, as rajadas certamente que tocaram nos 80/90 km/h.

Ontem, não deu para fazes medições, mas hoje já vou conseguir, acredito que a velocidade de vento registada no sábado passado será batido ( 61 km/h).
Nos sitios com mais potencial, a nortada estará diabólica.


----------



## miguel (25 Jun 2016 às 11:00)

Boas

Mínima de 16,9ºC

Noite de algum vento mas nada de mais nem passou os 20km/h lol

 Agora estão 22,4ºC, 68%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2016 às 12:52)

Apenas 18,6ºC e nortada violenta.
Bem andei pela zona de bike(prova de fogo com este vendaval ) e fazer medições, tenho um registo brutal feito aqui ao lado, na aldeia do Cabreiro(cota 110 mts, 4kms do mar), anemometro registou vento a *73 km/h*!! Tenho alguns videos, quando tiver disponibilidade publico.
Troca aí Miguel, isto por aqui está diabólico!!
IPMA a falar em vento de 40 km/h e rajadas até 65 km/h junto ao Cabo Raso...só rir.
Pobres modelos, a serra de Sintra troca-lhes as voltas todas...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2016 às 13:38)

Fica o registo.
Algumas rajadas quase que me mandavam ao chão, simplesmente brutal.
Vi alguns estragos numas cercas, todos os caixotes deitados, e galhos de arvores no chão.

*73,7 km/h
72,4 km/h*

Nunca tinha registado uma velocidade de vento tão elevada.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2016 às 18:24)

dia com algum vento hoje também
maxima: *26.7ºC*
minima: *15.9ºC*
actual: *25.2ºC*

para amanhã já espero de novo temperaturas acima dos 30ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2016 às 09:48)

Dados de ontem da estação do *Pai do vento, Alcabideche*.

Rajada máxima: *90,1 km/h* !
Média vento (24 horas): *35 km/h*!

Claramente, dia de nortada violenta, os dados  não enganam.
Em Alcabideche e principalmente no Cabreiro deve  ter ido aos *100 km/h

*
Valores muito interessantes, mas normais para esta zona, todos Verões ocorrem dias de vendaval com este calibre.
Terça e Quarta vai voltar à carga.

Nota: Com o tempo, fui me apercebendo de pequenos pormenores que estão relacionados com dias de nortada violenta, como ontem, por exemplo, em Alcabideche e Cabreiro, da parte da manhã, notavam-se  uns pequenos pingos no ar. Basicamente esvoaçam a partir do capacete da serra e chegam a estas zonas, impressionante. Já na Malveira da Serra isso era bem mais evidente, ainda que a maior proximidade à serra assim o obriga.


Foto tirada ontem , no local de medições do video.
A rugosidade é practicamente nula, o vento explosivo da linha de costa com a aceleração da vertente sul, chega aqui com grande violência, todo esta  exposição é fundamental.


----------



## miguel (26 Jun 2016 às 12:02)

Boas
Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora muito sol vento fraco como costume por aqui em dias de Nortada...

Temperatura algo fresca 21,4ºC e muita humidade 73%


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2016 às 15:50)

*32.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jun 2016 às 15:51)

A tarde por aqui segue abrasadora com 31.5°C actuais.
Mínima de 19°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jun 2016 às 17:06)

Boa tarde! 

Como tenho estado ausente grande parte do mês, fica aqui um pequeno resumo:


Máxima: *33,4ºC *(20 de Junho)
Ainda não foi registada nenhuma mínima tropical
Nortada sempre presente, rajadas máximas sempre acima dos 40 km/h todos os dias
Acumulado de* 6,3 mm* até agora
Acho que é neste mês que se quebra o padrão chuvoso e dentro da média dos últimos meses, também já se esperava. 

Aproveitem o Verão


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2016 às 19:08)

máxima: *32.6ºC*
minima: *15.6ºC*
actual: *29.1ºC*

logo vou para o local de Lisboa e estou até quinta feira, depois em principio o resto do Verão é no local Fajarda (coruche)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 08:53)

Grande bafo, lestada a trabalhar bem.
*26,2ºC*!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 09:37)

Temperatura estabilizada nos 26,1ºC.
Vento fraco, por agora claro, logo volta a nortada moderada a forte.
Estive a consultar o ARPEGE, mete rajadas de 80 km/h para a tarde de amanhã aqui na zona.
Nos últimos dias este modelo falhou um bom bocado nas rajadas,não é costume, mas para modelar rajadas de 80 km/h, está visto que a nortada violenta vai surgir novamente.
IPMA podia acordar para a vida, e colocar aviso amarelo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 10:50)

Ontem, Serra do Socorro, Mafra.











Marco geodésico (*cota 395 mts*) localizado no telhado da Ermida da Nossa Senhora do Socorro.


----------



## cardu (27 Jun 2016 às 13:25)

Boas, desculpem o off topic, mas o que se passa com o modelo ecmwf? 
Não consigo visualizar aqui no site para os próximos dias. Diz, não operacional.
Em Tomar, muito calor a esta hora.
Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 15:23)

Bem Abrantes segue nos 36,3ºC e a estação está a 160 metros, faço ideia a brasa junto ao tejo cota 80 metros.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IABRANTE3#history
Alvega vai ter uma máxima valente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jun 2016 às 17:10)

Mínima: *19,1ºC*
Máxima:* 33,4ºC *(Máxima do ano)

Temperatura vai agora baixando com o vento de NNO


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 20:38)

Boas,

Máxima do ano, *31,1ºC.*

Neste momento a conversa é outra, forte nortada, sopra a *37 km/h*.
A temperatura é de apenas *20,7ºC*
A rajada máxima está nos* 64 km/h.*
Amanhã por esta hora vai estar bem violento.


----------



## david 6 (27 Jun 2016 às 21:46)

perguntei à minha irmã par me dizer a máxima lá na Fajarda, disse que foi *35.5ºC*, por acaso esperava mais, pena não estar lá amanhã pode haver aguaceiros no Alentejo e de lá tinha melhor visão


----------



## Geopower (27 Jun 2016 às 22:26)

Telheiras segue com 22.9ºC. Vento moderado de NW. Excelente para ventilar a cidade.
Extremos do dia:
33.9ºC
20.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2016 às 22:59)

18,3ºC e forte nortada.
Rajadas constantes nos 55/ 60 km/h.
Rajada máxima foi aos 68 km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Jun 2016 às 00:00)

*18,4ºC*

Máxima: *32,2ºC*
Mínima: *13,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 11:37)

Boas,

*23,4ºC.*

Bem na ultima actualizacao, o raso seguia com vento a *39,2 km/h*, e ainda estamos na parte da manhã, nem imagino ao final da tarde, inicio da noite.
Por aqui, para já, ainda estamos com  apenas nortada moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (28 Jun 2016 às 12:37)

Boas

Mínima quase tropical 19,2ºC

Agora muito calor já marca 31,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 13:52)

A nortada vai acelerando, sopra a *33 km/h*.
Até ao momento, rajada máxima foi aos *61 km/h*.


----------



## 1337 (28 Jun 2016 às 14:42)

Estou em Peniche de férias, vai ficando nublado por aqui por nuvens baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 18:07)

Vento forte em Cascais.

Na ultima actualização, Cabo Raso seguia com vendaval, *44,6 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 19:03)

Rajada de *77 km/h* em Alcabideche.
O vento sopra a *47 km/h* !

Edit: rajada de *79 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 19:34)

Bem , segundo os bombeiros de Alcabideche ha um incêndio na Adroana, e logo com esta nortada violenta...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2016 às 19:34)

Presenciei dos piores dias de praia em Carcavelos  A praia resumia-se a isto:


Acrobacias de chapéus de sol; 
Pessoas a gritar porque o chapéu de sol voou (isto de 5 em 5 minutos);
Ondas sem força nenhuma para rebentar, as partículas de água voavam todas para sul;
Areia por tudo o que era sítio, impossível ficar mais de 2 minutos na toalha, picada irritante;
Nem as bandeiras escaparam, algumas ficaram agarradas apenas por um canto;
No final, acho que todos os presentes na praia começaram a desistir de ter o chapéu de sol erguido. 
Isto deve ser um resumo normal dos dias de praia com nortada. Ao mesmo tempo, varria o calor durante o dia com uma sensação de frescura mas também lixa as pessoas, literalmente. 

Máxima: *31,8ºC*
Mínima: *19,8ºC* (almost tropical!) 
Rajada de *58 km/h*

Em relação à temperatura da água do mar está como sempre, ligeiramente fria e custa a entrar, como é normal.
Deviam avisar os turistas para os vendavais que existem na praia durante o Verão, os que vi lá saíram passado 10 minutos  Nós cá já estamos acostumados a comer areia lol


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 19:46)

Por aquilo que vejo no site, saíram do quartel de bombeiros de Alcabideche, 7 veículos rumo ao incêndio da Adroana.
As condições atmosféricas estão terríveis, vento a soprar a 40/50 km/h com rajadas de 75/ 80 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 21:55)

Nortada violenta.
Rajada máxima: *82 km/h*.

Entretanto, no centro de Cascais, claramente uma zona que não está habituada a nortada violenta.
Vergonhoso a ausência do aviso amarelo...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 22:03)

wow, que brutalidade de vendaval la fora.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jun 2016 às 22:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Presenciei dos piores dias de praia em Carcavelos  A praia resumia-se a isto:
> 
> 
> Acrobacias de chapéus de sol;
> ...


infelizmente a maior parte das praias desde o norte até sagres são assim tem muitos dias de nortada durante o verão o único sitio onde se pode aproveitar a praia é no algarve depois de sagre e em algumas  das poucas praias abrigadas do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 22:45)

Rajada de* 84 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2016 às 01:07)

aqui por Lisboa só oiço as árvores a abanar lá fora, ainda bem que assim está a entrar uma brisa pela janela que sabe tão bem, já que o quarto está um forno


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 08:43)

Boas,

Marcas do vendaval  da ultima noite em Alcabideche,logo mais temos ventania.
Ontem as rajadas devem  ter tocado nos 90/ 95 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 16:35)

Que nortada brutal neste momento em Alcabideche.
Rajada de *84 km/h* agora mesmo.
O vento sopra a *48 km/h*.
Tem sido cá uma tareia nestes dias, até a barraca abana.

Ainda bem que a estação tem estado online, é uma preciosa ajuda para se perceber o que se passa por estas bandas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jun 2016 às 16:45)

A tarde aqui segue quente e ventosa,  sigo com 29.2ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 16:49)

Isto está a ficar algo perigo.
Nortada violenta
*19,3ºC
*
Muito provavelmente vai ocorrer uma aceleração nas próximas horas, e isto já está brutal, ou muito me engano ou os bombeiros vão ter algumas ocorrências.
O IPMA continua a brincar com o fogo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 19:26)

Nortada violenta...


Presenciei aqui ao lado, no Cabreiro, a 2 picos de vento diabólicos...86,1 km/h e outro que foi aos 83,1 km/h.
Aguentei me em pé , pois fiz a força máxima contra o vento, até deu para lacrimejar tamanho era vento...surreal, mesmo morando aqui há muitos a violência da nortada consegue me surpreender.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2016 às 17:02)

IPMA a prever vento forte de NO para hoje e amanhã 

Uma imagem já presente no Verão português: 






Nortada já é imagem de marca  A costa portuguesa no Verão deve ser das mais dinâmicas do mundo. 

Máxima:* 26,9ºC*
Mínima: *15,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2016 às 17:37)

Hoje e amanhã nem será nada de especial,  mas Sábado já promete soprar muito forte.
Já começa a ser um martírio, ainda agora o verão começou. lol
_____

Vento moderado a forte, com fortes rajadas.
*19,8ºC
*
Estou curioso para saber o valor da rajada máxima de ontem da estação do Pai do Vento.
A estação perdeu sinal às 16:58, até aquela hora a rajada máxima foi de 84 km/h.
Espero que a estação volte a ficar on.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 08:41)

Caiu agora mesmo uma morrinha.
Entretanto, mais umas horas e regressa o sol e nortada, pois claro.


----------

